

Stallman's Facebook list - Hitchhiker
http://stallman.org/facebook.html

======
billpatrianakos
"I don't use it, and you shouldn't either"

That pretty much sums up a lot of things Stallman says. "Just do what I tell
you because I'm important".

"A German regulator says Facebook's face recognition is illegal".

Well, if the German regulator said it then it must be true!

Come on guys, what is this? Are we just mass submitting Stallman's opinions on
HN today? I'm willing to bet that we have 5 or more of his brain droppings hit
the front page within the next hour above and beyond the most recent 3.

And as far as Facebook goes, it's a business. Do I even need to spell out what
I'm getting at?

Facebook isn't going to cause the apocalypse, there are far bigger problems in
the world. I know we all like a good discussion but must we overthink
_everything_ to death? Facebook makes money off me and collects information
about me. I know. If I cared I wouldn't use it.

~~~
sebphfx
Stallman is a god. He even has his own perfume, GNU.(ah, yeah I forgot it was
an April's fool...).He has to be revered. I bet there's people that have his
poster on their wall. Imagine, I heard there's a Stallman cult in Ohio.

~~~
billpatrianakos
I do my best not to outright make fun of Stallman but you can't even level
criticism about him without all his fanatics writing you off as a crank or a
troll. I really want to take your bait but I still would like to be taken
seriously. Honestly, talking about Stallman inspires religious fervor in
people. You must applaud him or be attacked yourself. It's like talking about
Jesus. You have to be really careful about it. Even talking about Steve Jobs
isn't as bad.

Oh well. Us Stallman critics should just shut up anyway. No one wants to hear
it anyway which is understandable actually. We'll just have to stick to our
own Stallman trashing circle jerk session just the same as the Stallman lovers
in their Stallman worshipping circle jerk sessions.

